
Slicing Pie Start Up Equity | Founder's Shares | Dividing Up Stock - ghosh
http://www.slicingpie.com/
======
desireco42
I read the book, excellent idea on how to split equity in startups, what
happens when one founder loses interest etc.

I think Mike nailed how to divvy up equity, there are still challenges between
founders, but this clears a lot of things for them in advance.

